# Duale Hochschule für 3D Grafiken / Animationen



## fetterwurm (6. Januar 2010)

Hi,
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.
Wie schon der Titel beschreibt, geht es um ein Duales Studium für 3D Grafiken bzw. Animationen bzw. vielmehr um das Wissen, das damit verbunden ist.

Ich bin derzeit in der Ausbildung zum Mediengestalter Digital und Print (Schwerpunkt Digital). Ich lerne hier gerade die Websprachen zu Programmieren sowie 3D (derzeit Cinema 4D).
Mittlerweile bin ich im 2. Lehrjahr und wollte mich langsam in eine Richtung einschlagen [ Habe nicht erst in der Ausbildung damit angefangen ]. Habe schön öfter gehört, und bin selbst auch dieser Meinung, dass man nicht alles Hunderprozentig beherschen kann. Also Programmieren, Layouts entwerfen und 3 Modelling. Aber vielleicht Irre ich mich auch?

Nunja. Auf jeden Fall habe ich gemerkt, dass mir das Erstellen von 3D Objeketen sehr viel Spaß bereitet. Ich aber noch lange nicht da angekommen bin, wo ich gerne hin möchte. Ich staune immer wieder, wie perfekt man solche Bilder erstellen kann.
Daher dieser Thread. Ich würde gerne das Verständnis dahinter erlernen. Wissen wie man die Sache angeht. Einfach ein Feingegefühl zu entwickeln.

Wie seid ihr zu solchen Künstlern geworden? Habt ihr eine Ausbildung / ein Studium hinter euch oder einfach nur üben üben üben?
Für mich wäre das glaube ich wirklich der Traumjob. Gibt es denn so einen Beruf? Würde gerne nach der Ausbildung ein BA-Studium dran hängen, falls das möglich ist.

Hoffe ich hab nicht all zu lange um den heißen Brei gesprochen.
Wäre nett wenn ihr mir weiter helfen könntet.

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## gazeem (8. Januar 2010)

Moin!

So, ich antworte mal hier falls es andere auch interessiert.
Zu Deinem Vorhaben;
Darüber wurde in diversen Foren schon desöfteren, ausführlich darüber diskutiert&abgewägt. Aber lese selber und mache Dir ein Bild  zB hier
http://pixelplausch.de/studium/3452-spielebranche-welches-studium-fuer-welchen-beruf.html

Also jobs gibt es recihlich im 3D Bereich, ist nur immer fraglich ob man denn das macht was man sich wünscht...zumeist eher nicht wei in jedem job 
Aber 3D visualisieren sind ja aus der heutigen Medien-Welt nicht mehr wegzudenken.
Architektur&Lichtdesign, KFZ, games, apps, ad, Medizin, Naviagation, Film und was weiss ich nicht noch alles...

Und zu mir; Ich bin Autodidakt und habe mit 3D vor 2,5Jahren angefangen...Davor habe ich tradionell gezeichnet/gemalt und dann zu photoshop gekommen und darüber zum 3D Bereich...Aber alles elementares Tutorialwissen auf dem ich aufbaue  ;-]



mfg
gunnar


----------

